# WP-1NT Nano Sealing Polish Review



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

*WP-1NT Nano Sealing Polish - "Shine and Seal" Review*

*Price *
£24.95 for 150ml http://www.waxamomo.co.uk/productcart/pc/viewPrd.asp?idproduct=611&idcategory=86

*Used on:*
VW paint test section

*Manufacturer's Product Information*
Shine and Seal is an amazing one-step polish that eliminates fine swirls, produces a very high gloss finish and best of all it seals the paint with an extremely durable layer of protection provided by nano technology.

This innovative polish can be used as a layer of protection on its own or as the foundation layer of protection to be followed by Wolf's Body Wrap Nano Selant.

*Manufacturer's Instructions:*
For best results Body Wrap should be applied to a clean and contaminant-free surface. Apply a moderate amount of sealant to a foam applicator or soft microfiber towel and work it into the paint with light pressure, overlapping during the process. Allow to dry for 10-15 minutes then remove with a clean microfiber towel. A second coat is recommended to assure 100% coverage and for added protection and shine. Do not apply to a hot surface or in direct sunlight!

*Packaging:*
Comes in the usual Wolfs packaging, looks good to me, nice and simple 









*Appearance & Fragrance:*
Its in usual polish consistensy, a milky colour and smells of

*Ease Of Use:*
Extremely easy to use like the other wolf prodcucts. The polish can be applied in various different ways. For this review i used a DA polisher and finishing pad.

*Finish:*
For this review i am having 2 test areas, both washed and clayed (clay bar had nothing to show);









the area closest will have the nano polish and then wolfs nano paint sealant applied. The further area will have just the nano polish applied. The polish;









the condition of the paint before (just some really minor swirls i couldnt really pick up on the camera;









DA polisher with a CG hex logic black finishing pad used, spread on speed 2 and then worked in for about 2 minutes on speed 6 for maximum cut


















buffed off with an uber towel after 15 mins









Leaves a good finish, it corrected/filled some really minor swils in the paint so was quite happy with that having quite hard paint. I would of thought it corrected as the description states, but obviously i didnt want to IPA wipedown to check;









other side also polished, you can just make out the nano polish curing









both sides cured and buffed, i started applying the paint sealant to one side with a cotton applicator;









buffed with gtechniq MF;









So i left both panels for 1 hour, then decided to check the beading on both. First the polish;









and second the sealant;









So the sealant beads nicer as expected, but the nano polish seems good as well so could be used on its own.

*Durability:*
The durability will be tested over the coming months, expecting good results i think.

*Value:*
I think the price seems a bit off putting, but a little goes a long way and your not going to be using it more than twice a year i wouldnt of thought. So its a small price to pay for maximum durability if thats what your after.

*Overall DW Rating: 75%*

*Conclusion:*
Very easy polish to use, corrected a bit, beads ok and leaves a nice finish ready for your wolfs paint sealant. For me i wouldnt use the polish a lot and would only use it before the sealant. I think the paint sealant lasts so long with out the polish it maybe isnt needed in the warmer months either. But before next winter i would look to use it to prep my car before the sealant for maximum durability.

It is a great product in its own right, but let down by the paint sealant being so good on its own!


----------

